# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  A mund të ketë debat ateist-besimtar?

## Borix

Ateiste dhe shkencetare te medhenj, si Stephen J. Gould, Richard Dawkins, Carl Sagan, nuk kane qene asnjehere ne favor te nje debati me besimtare, kryesisht te zotit ambrahamik (krishteret, katoliket, ortodokset, islamiket, e te tille te tjere), sepse "u jep legjitimitet dogmes se tyre, e cila nuk ka merite e baze racionale." Personalisht, asnjehere nuk kam bere debat me besimtare, sepse argumentat e tyre bazohen ose tek ferri, ose tek frika e zjarrit, ose tek dashuria per qenien e padukshme. Por ajo qe kam bere, sic mund ta lexoni tek disa tema edhe ketu, eshte te argumentoj e ne vend te argumentimit te marr fyerje te tipit biblik apo kuranor, gje qe i kthen "debatuesit" e pales tjeter ne patetike.

Ju si mendoni, a mund te kete nje debat te mirefillte ateist-besimtar? Dhe, a do te debatonit ju, personalisht me nje ateist/besimtar?

----------


## alibaba

> Ju si mendoni, a mund te kete nje debat te mirefillte ateist-besimtar? Dhe, a do te debatonit ju, personalisht me nje ateist/besimtar?


Po mund të ketë por përfundimi dihet: IGNORE LIST

----------


## INFINITY©

Debat te mirefillte mund te kete por ama varet se kush ben pjese ne kete debat. Nqs keta jane njerez qe edhe vajtjen ne banjo ja atribuojne Allahut apo Jehovait, atehere jo. Por nqs jane besimtar me bagazh dhe te pergatitur edhe ne fusha te tjera pervec asaj fetare dhe jane open-minded, atehere pse jo. Ne menyre qe te jete nje debat konstruktiv duhet qe te bazohet ne fakte dhe jo preferenca.

----------


## E=mc²

Sa e veshtire do te ishte. Varet dhe nga subjekti i debatit, eshte teper e veshtire per te aritur ne nje kongluzion. Une per vete nuk do ta merja absolutisht mundimin, pasi do te lodhesha shum dhe perfundimi do ishte ne demin tim, dhe aspak ne te nje besimtari te mirefillt. Kam njohur shum besimtar qe kane mbaruar ne fushen time dhe ke qejf te besh debat dhe te komunikosh, nuk mund te them qe nuk ka njerez me bagazh po ka dhe nga ata qe cdo gje e lidhin me fene dhe me asnje gje tjeter qe e rrethon. Per mua jane teper te ngurt dhe stoik ne ate qe kan ne mendje, lodhu sa te duash po kurr nuk do dalesh i fituar po vetem i lodhur.

----------


## YlliRiaN

debati mund te ekzistoj por thelb nga ky debat nuk mund te nxirret kurre sepse ai qe beson do te besoj gjithmone dhe ai qe nuk beson  nuk do besoj kurre ketu qendron thelbi se debati do te perfundoj pas asnje domethenje

----------


## daniel00

Une jam besimtar , dhe me ateiste kam bere debate megjithese rralle , sepse duhet ditur qe mund te kete debat vetem per gjerat qe na bashkojne , si psh krijimi apo fillimi i ekzistences , natyra e njeriut dhe hapat e njerezimit gjate rruges se tij ne shekuj , arritjet dhe sprapsjet per arsye feje apo ateizmi . Vete nuk i perkas asnjerit duke e perseritur qe jam besimtar dhe cfare besoj e cfare llogjikoj vijne nga bindja ime , as nga Arabia as nga Anastasi as nga Vatikani . 

Kalofshi mire

----------


## white-knight

Jo se besoj.Ja ku e keni nje rast te fresket qe s mund te ekzistoje:
ketu dhe ketu.
Keshtu qe me mire ignore list  :perqeshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Jack Watson

Varet nga tipi i besimtarit ose i ateistit apo agnostikut. Nqs ti argumenton per ceshtjen X dhe ai tjetri te thote vetem "ti ke per t'u djegur ne ferr" dhe pike, vetëkuptohet se je duke folur me nje tip qe e ka mendjen hermetikisht te mbyllur.

----------


## Longarus

Ateist-besimtar po ore si smund te kete .
Por Ateist-Fetar nuk do te rezultonte me kurgjo

----------


## Gregu

Mund te ket. 
Ka pasur, ka dhe do te ket.
Nese debatet jane shpalosje e ideve, koncepteve, arritjeve... pse te mos ket debat!
Por nese debati ka per qellim t'i mbushi mendjen (menyra tendencioze), do te jet e veshtire. Natyra jone, egoja, krenaria jane mjaft te fora per te mos lejuar te na "mund" tjetri.

----------


## Borix

Greg, i dime se c'jane debatet. Por, a mund te ekzistoje nje i tille midis ateistit dhe besimtarit...?

----------


## daniel00

Pyetje e thjeshte Borix dhe pergjigje e thjeshte , ne terrene te perbashketa , si njerez qe jemi te dyja palet   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Borix

Po me cudisni, deri sot nuk kam degjuar ndonje debat te me palet ne fjale... Sigurisht, kam degjuar "diskutime" te tipit "Une te hedh ne ere...".

----------


## Darius

Me pelqen tema vetem se Sagan do e merrja me rezerve. Kam patur raste ta shoh shume here ne kontradikte me pozicionin e shkenctarit dhe ate te te stepurit para besimit konvencional. Pra spara e kam pelqyer gjithmone. Ama per dicka e kam pershendetur vazhdimisht. I pelqente te citonte dike qe ne si shqiptare e njohim qe nga vitet e shkolles tetevjecare: *Profanity is the linguistic scratch of inarticulate*. Kjo e ben shume te respektueshem per cdo lloj debati, sado frutdhenes apo shterpe te jete ai. Si pjelle e denje e sistemit mund te jete po aq ateist sac ishte besimtar Newton...

----------


## Borix

Dakord per Sagan. Ky dhe Lawrence Krauss jane ne kategorine e ateisteve te rezervuar. Une kam nje respekt teper te vecante per kujtimin e njerit dhe per tjetrin, sepse ishin nga te paktet shkencetare qe dinin t'i mesonin njerezimit shkencen. Fale Sagan arrita te konceptoja dimensionin e katert para disa vitesh. Edhe essete e Gould-it, po t'i shqyrtosh me vemendje, nuk jane si goditjet (e mirefillta shkencore) te Dawkins, por kane per qellim, nder te tjera, ndergjegjesimin e njeriut se kjo eshte qenia me e larte (me ose pa fat per shkak te selektimit te verber natyror). Gjithnje i kam ndjekur shkrimet e lekturat e tyre publike, dhe me ka pelqyer forma e te debatuarit dhe te te transmetuarit te mesazhit njerezor shkencor. Dawkins, nga ana tjeter, eshte i rigoroz, dhe me zhvillimet e fundit negative per shkak te fese, shkrimet dhe lekturat e tij publike jane bere teper te prera dhe argumentative. Por keta gjithnje i kane meshuar faktit qe eshte jo-produktive t'i japesh legjitimitet besimtareve (te verber) duke rene dakord per debatimit me ta. Kete keshille, sic thote Dawkins ketu, ia ka dhene Stephen J. Gould, por edhe Krauss eshte i te njejtes lineance, duke evituar cdo lloj shfaqjeje publike me besimtare te tjere.

----------


## albprofiler

> Ateiste dhe shkencetare te medhenj, si Stephen J. Gould, Richard Dawkins, Carl Sagan, nuk kane qene asnjehere ne favor te nje debati me besimtare, kryesisht te zotit ambrahamik (krishteret, katoliket, ortodokset, islamiket, e te tille te tjere), sepse "u jep legjitimitet dogmes se tyre, e cila nuk ka merite e baze racionale." Personalisht, asnjehere nuk kam bere debat me besimtare, sepse argumentat e tyre bazohen ose tek ferri, ose tek frika e zjarrit, ose tek dashuria per qenien e padukshme. Por ajo qe kam bere, sic mund ta lexoni tek disa tema edhe ketu, eshte te argumentoj e ne vend te argumentimit te marr fyerje te tipit biblik apo kuranor, gje qe i kthen "debatuesit" e pales tjeter ne patetike.
> 
> Ju si mendoni, a mund te kete nje debat te mirefillte ateist-besimtar? Dhe, a do te debatonit ju, personalisht me nje ateist/besimtar?


Kta ateistet shkenctaret e "medhenj" qe i ke permend ketu edhe kta e kane nje semundje sikur disa fetar ekstremista, nuk jane open minded.
Njejt sikur talibancat e klux klanat qe i kane vere nje dry mendjes se tyre edhe kta ateistat kane bere njesoj.

Me ksi ateista dhe besimtar sikur talibancat e klux klanat eshte veshtire te diskutohet ndoshta edhe e pamundur.

Diskutimet mund te behen vetem me ata qe jane me mendje te hapur dhe nuk jane mburaveca e fanatika ne mendjet e tyre.
Shpesoj qe te kete shumice ateistash dhe besimtaresh qe nuk do ti lejojn qe kto dy grupe fanatike te behen udheheqset e tyre.

----------


## Borix

Mbase per shkak te ketyre "closed minded" ti arrin te shumezosh dy-tre numra...

----------


## albprofiler

Une per vehte besoj se ka nje Krijues dhe tash per tash asnje shkenctar ateist nuk ka mundur te me bind se nuk ekziston nje Krijues Absolut. Ndoshta do te kete ne te ardhmen shkenctar qe do te japin faktet e tyre por tash per tash asnje fakt i tyre nuk me ka bindur.

Po e jap nje shembull se ku bazohem une.
Ne qofte se nje krijes e vogel si njeriu ka arritur aç shume force qe me te arriturat  e tij (qe mund ti quajm primitive ne krahasim me ato çka do te vijn)mundet  ta shkatrroj kete bote , mundet te klonoj krijesa tjera , mundet te udhetoj neper gjithesi , mundet te degjoj inçizoj live veprimet e krijesave tjera nga nje vend ne tjetrin vend.
Ne qofte se njeriu si krijese e vogel e ka gjithe kete fuqi atehere duhet te kete edhe fuqi tjera e sidomos nje Superfuqi.
Kur kemi arritur ne kete shekull te kemi mundesi ta shkaterrojm token ateher mbas disa shekujve do te mundemi te luajm biliard me planetat tjera , x planeten do ta shtijm ne vrime te zeze duke e goditur me planeten y planeten e bardh. Ndoshta duken science fiction por njerezimi po shkon me te arriturat e tij ne kete rruge .

Nuk jemi te vetmit ne njerezit me inteligjence dhe jam i bindur se ka inteligjenca tjera dhe nje Superinteligjence.

----------


## Borix

Nje fije e ndan falsitetin me racionalen dhe kjo duhet dalluar me kujdes te madh.




> dhe tash per tash asnje shkenctar ateist nuk ka mundur te me bind se nuk ekziston nje Krijues Absolut. Ndoshta do te kete ne te ardhmen shkenctar qe do te japin faktet e tyre por tash per tash asnje fakt i tyre nuk me ka bindur.


Nje pohim pozitiv eshte nje pohim specifik rreth natyres se realitetit, qe ka te beje me ekzistencen e dickaje/dikujt. Per shembull, "Mali Himalaja ekziston" eshte nje pohim pozitiv. Sic mund te kuptohet, keto pohime kane nevoje per evidenca te mjaftueshme, ne menyre qe te pranohen si te verteta. Ne shembullin e marre me siper, pohuesi mund te jape koordinatat gjeografike te nje pike te malit Himalaja, apo foto te ndryshme, apo evidenca te tjera bindese. 

Por, per nje pohim pozitiv qe nuk jepen evidenca, atehere eshte me e arsyeshme te qendrosh ne anen e pohimit negativ. Per shembull, nese Borix pohon se "Mali Himalaja ekziston", por deshton ne paraqitjen e evidencave bindese, atehere albprofiler dhe daniel00 do te perqafonin pohimin "Mali Himalaja nuk ekziston", per sa kohe qe Borix thote "E kunderta nuk mund te provohet" ose per sa kohe qe Borix nuk jep evidenca bindese.

Nese Borix ngrihet te nesermen dhe del perpara botes per deklaruar se Zoti ekziston, atehere mos valle bota duhet te prese nje tufe me shkencetare dhe inteligjencen e tyre kumulative per te vertetuar te kunderten e asaj qe thote Borix, pra qe zoti nuk ekziston? Apo mos valle eshte me e arsyeshme refuzimi i pohimit pozitiv te Borix se zoti ekziston per sa kohe qe Borix nuk paraqet evidenca? Pra, nese ti neser del dhe deklaron 1001 pohime te tilla, atehere c'duhet te beje njerezimi, duhet te prese qe shkencetaret t'i hedhin poshte (per sa kohe qe nuk ka evidenca) e ti te lulezosh, apo duhet te te shperfille ty, meqenese ti nuk thua asnje gje racionale?

Ky eshte nje dallim teper i rendesishem dhe, sot e kesaj dite, nxit te gjitha mendjet racionale per te mbajtur nje qendrim skeptik ndaj falsiteteve te atilla.

Dhene kjo, shkrimi i albprofiler me larte eshte i ndertuar ne rere, sic thote jezusi.

----------


## Julius

> Kta ateistet shkenctaret e "medhenj" qe i ke permend ketu edhe kta e kane nje semundje sikur disa fetar ekstremista, nuk jane open minded.


Vetëm nga kjo fjali e vetme del që me kët tipin nuk diskutohet. 

Borix, hap një temë më mirë se si duhen përballuar këta, ose po ka një të tillë ma trego.

----------

